# [IMG] off?



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I noticed has been switched off. Is this an oversight?

[URL=http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=63319]This image[/URL] no longer shows up.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Works fine here.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Nick - check your UserCP - User Options to see if the Display Images option is turned off.


----------

